# Washing hens ?



## Diizzybear (Jul 5, 2012)

There has been a lot of rain in northeast UK in the last couple of weeks which has left my hens really muddy whats the best way of cleaning them with out upsetting them ? If this is a stupid question plz let me know lol


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Never a stupid question. I have bathed a few of my hens. I just fill up a bin of warm sudsy water or put them in the laundry tub. Wash them with baby shampoo or pet shampoo, wrap them up in a towel and dry them off a bit. I make sure they are in a good warm place to finish drying though. No cold air drafts. I thought they would shred me for giving them a bath but Chloe actually fell asleep on me!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

same here. my silkie loves a bath. i use warm water and baby shampoo. pat down with towel them a warm hairdryer. (make sure its warm not hot)


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I agree! I have 3 Silkies and I have bathed them too. They don't mind. When my Peking ducks were small I let them swim in the bath tub!


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Great article on washing chickens

http://www.tillysnest.com/2011/07/how-to-give-chicken-bath.html


----------



## Diizzybear (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks guys going to bath them tomorow see how it goes


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

let us know how it go's  im sure they will love it.


----------



## Diizzybear (Jul 5, 2012)

They loved it took along time washing them all but was worth it thanks again guys


----------



## jewelreja (Oct 9, 2012)

Cooking whole chickens wash them before the people for themselves and their families to increase the risk of food poisoning, paharadara consumer alert today.
Approximately three quarters of consumers who buy whole chickens wash them, potentially spreading bacteria on surfaces for up to a 3ft radius work, research by Which? Not publish.
Food Standards Agency (read) from the most recent statistics show that raw shop-bought chicken campylobacter 65%, the most common food poisoning symptoms of diarrhea and stomach interfere with the scheduled contaminated with the UK.
Although cooking chicken properly will kill the bug, it's food poisoning more than 300,000 cases and 15,000 hospitalizations a year in England and Wales are responsible for.
However, a survey by Which? Salmonella food poisoning was found that 56% think the biggest reason with only 2% campylobacter named.
Reading is currently investigating ways to reduce the levels of infection across the production chain.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Exactly.....


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Glad bath time went well Diizzybear. Who'd have thought chickens would like a bath hey.


----------

